# Mock Draft Contest



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Post your mock drafts (without comments) in this thread to participate. 

For each correct pick one point will be distracted from your point total, the user with lowest total will be declared winner. Each differing pick of the actual order will add one point to your total depending on the difference. In case of a trade, the actual draft position will count, not the team that ends up with the player. For example if Charlotte selects Russell Westbrook and trades him to Portland for #13, Westbrook will still be counted as the ninth pick. The winner will receive reputation, fame and Pimped Out's appreciation.

If you have questions, feel free to ask. 

The deadline is 7pm ET on Draft Night (Thursday), good luck


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Chicago Bulls- Derrick Rose
2. Miami Heat- Mike Beasley
3. Minnesota Timberwolves- OJ Mayo
4. Seattle Sonics- Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis Grizzlies- Brook Lopez
6. NY Knicks- Danilo Gallinari
7. LA Clippers- Kevin Love
8. Milwaukee- Joe Alexander
9. Charlotte- Eric Gordon
10. NJ Nets- Anthony Randolph
11. Indiana- Russell Westbrook
12. Sacramento- Roy Hibbert
13. Portland- Brandon Rush
14. Golden State- DeAndre Jordan
15. Phoenix- Darrell Arthur
16. Philadelphia- Kosta Koufous
17. Toronto- JaVale McGee
18. Washington- Marreese Speights
19. Cleveland- Nicolas Batum
20. Denver- DJ Augustin
21. New Jersey- Donte Greene
22. Orlando- Chris Douglas-Roberts
23. Utah- Robin Lopez
24. Seattle- Ryan Anderson
25. Houston- Serge Ibaka
26. San Antonio- Ryan Thompson
27. New Orleans- JJ Hickson
28. Memphis- Alexis Ajinca
29. Detroit- Bill Walker
30. Boston- Mario Chalmers


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

1. Chicago Bulls-Derrick Rose, PG, Memphis
2. Miami Heat-Michael Beasley, PF, Kansas State
3. Minnesota Timberwolves-O.J. Mayo, SG, USC
4. Seattle Supersonics-Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis Grizzlies-Kevin Love, PF, UCLA
6. New York Knicks-Danilo Gallinari
7. Los Angeles Clippers-Brook Lopez
8. Milwaukee Bucks-Russell Westbrook
9. Charlotte Bobcats-DJ Augustin
10. New Jersey Nets-Eric Gordon
11. Indiana Pacers-Darrell Arthur
12. Sacramento Kings-Alexis Ajinca, C, France
13. Portland Trail Blazers-Joe Alexander
14. Golden State Warriors-Donte Greene, PF, Syracuse
15. Phoenix Suns-Brandon Rush
16. Philadelphia 76ers-Marreese Speights, PF, Florida
17. Toronto Raptors-Robin Lopez, C, Stanford
18. Washington Wizards-Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State
19. Cleveland Cavaliers-DeAndre Jordan
20. Denver Nuggets-Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
21. New Jersey Nets-JJ Hickson
22. Orlando Magic-Courtney Lee, SF, Western Kentucky
23. Utah Jazz-Jason Thompson
24. Seattle Supersonics-Anthony Randolph
25. Houston Rockets-Nicolas Batum, SF, France
26. San Antonio Spurs-Javale McGee
27. New Orleans Hornets-Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas
28. Memphis Grizzlies-Richard Hendrix, PF, Alabama
29. Detroit Pistons-Bill Walker, SF, Kansas State
30. Boston Celtics-Chris Douglas-Roberts


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1. Chicago Bulls- Derrick Rose
2. Miami Heat- Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota Timberwolves- OJ Mayo
4. Seattle Sonics- Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis Grizzlies- Kevin Love
6. NY Knicks- DJ Augustin
7. LA Clippers- Eric Gordon
8. Milwaukee- Joe Alexander
9. Charlotte- Brook Lopez
10. NJ Nets- Danilo Gallinari
11. Indiana- Russell Westbrook
12. Sacramento- Anthony Randolph
13. Portland- Brandon Rush
14. Golden State- Donte Green
15. Phoenix- Marreese Speights
16. Philadelphia- Darrell Arthur
17. Toronto- Alexis Ajinca
18. Washington- DeAndre Jordan
19. Cleveland- Nicolas Batum
20. Denver- JaVale McGee
21. New Jersey- Robin Lopez
22. Orlando- Courtney Lee
23. Utah- Roy Hibbert
24. Seattle- Kosta Koufos
25. Houston- Chris Douglas-Roberts
26. San Antonio- Ryan Anderson
27. New Orleans- JJ Hickson
28. Memphis- Mario Chalmers
29. Detroit- Bill Walker
30. Boston- DeVon Hardin


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

1. Chicago Bulls- Derrick Rose
2. Miami Heat- Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota Timberwolves- OJ Mayo
4. Seattle Supersonics- Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis Grizzlies- Kevin Love
6. New York Knicks- Russell Westbrook
7. LA Clippers- Eric Gordon
8. Milwaukee Bucks- Joe Alexander
9. Charlotte Bobcats- Brook Lopez
10. New Jersey Nets- Danilo Gallinari
11. Indiana Pacers- Darrell Arthur
12. Sacramento Kings- DJ Agustin
13. Portland- Anthony Randolph
14. Golden State- Donte Greene
15. Phoenix Suns- Brandon Rush
16. Philadelphia- Mareese Speights
17. Indiana Pacers- Kosta Koufos
18. Washington Wizards- JaVale McGee
19. Cleveland Cavaliers- Nicolas Batum
20. Charlotte Hornets- Roy Hibbert
21. New Jersey Nets- Robin Lopez
22. Orlando Magic- Courtney Lee
23. Utah Jazz- Chris Douglas-Roberts
24. Seattle Supersonics- Alexis Ajinca
25. Houston Rockets- DeAndre Jordan
26. San Antonio Spurs- JJ Hickson
27. Portland Trailblazers- Mario Chalmers
28. Memphis Grizzlies- Bill Walker
29. Detroit Pistons- Jason Thompson
30. Boston Celtics- Serge Ibaka
-


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Chicago- Derrick Rose
2. Miami- Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota- OJ Mayo
4. Seattle- Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis- Kevin Love
6. New York- DJ Augustin
7. Clippers- Russell Westbrook
8. Bucks- Joe Alexander
9. Bobcats- Brook Lopez
10. Nets- Danilo Gallinari
11. Pacers- Eric Gordon
12. Kings- Alexander Randolph
13. Blazers- Darrell Arthur
14. Warriors- Nicolas Batum
15. Suns- Robin Lopez
16. Sixers- Marreese Speights
17. Pacers- Kosta Koufos
18. Wizards- Alexis Ajinca
19. Cavs- Brandon Rush
20. Bobcats- Roy Hibbert
21. Nets- DeAndre Jordan
22. Magic- Courtney Lee
23. Jazz- Mario Chalmers
24. Sonics- Chris Douglas-Roberts
25. Houston- JaVale McGee
26. Spurs- Bill Walker
27. Blazers- Ante Tomic
28. Grizzlies- JJ Hickson
29. Pistons- Donte Greene
30. Celtics- Nathan Jawai


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

1. Chicago: Derrick Rose
2. Miami: Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota: OJ Mayo
4. Seattle: Jerryd Bayless
5. Memphis: Kevin Love
6. New York: Russel Westbrook
7. Los Angeles C: Eric Gordon
8. Milwaukee: Joe Alexander
9. Charlotte: Brooke Lopez
10. New Jersey: Danillo Gallinari
11. Indiana: DJ Augustin
12. Sacramento: Anthony Randolph
13. Portland: Brandon Rush
14. Golden State: Deandre Jordan
15. Pheonix Suns: Robin Lopez
16. Philadelphia 76'ers: Kosta Koufos
17. Indiana: Marreese Speights
18. Washington: Javale Mcgee
19: Cleveland: Darrell Aurther
20: Charlotte: Roy Hibbert
21: New Jersey: Nicolas Batum
22. Orlando: Jason Thompson
23: Utah: Mario Chalmers
24: Seattle: Ryan Anderson
25: Houston: Donte Green
26: San Antonio: Alexis Ajinca
27: Portland: Chris Douglas-Roberts
28: Memphis: JJ Hickson
29: Detroit: Nathan Jawai
30: Boston: Serge Ibaka

hope i didnt forget anyone.. trades are going to destroy these mocks i guarentee lol


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

*1. Derrick Rose
2. Michael Beasley*
*3. OJ Mayo*
4. Jerryd Bayless
*5. Kevin Love*
*6. Danilo Gallinari*
7. Russell Westbrook
*8. Joe Alexander*
9. Brook Lopez
10. Eric Gordon
11. Darrell Arthur
12. DJ Augustin
13. Nicolas Batum
14. Kosta Koufos
15. Brandon Rush
*16. Marreese Speights*
*17. Roy Hibbert*
18. Anthony Randolph
19. Mario Chalmers
20. Donte Greene
21. Robin Lopez
22. Ryan Anderson
23. DeAndre Jordan
24. Jason Thompson
25. Alexis Ajinca
26. Chris Douglas-Roberts
27. Nathan Jawai
28. JaVale McGee
29. Bill Walker
30. Courtney Lee


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

*1. Chicago;* Derrick Rose, PG, Memphis
*2. Miami;* Michael Beasley, F, Miami
*3. Minnesota;* O.J. Mayo, G, USC
*4. Seattle;* Brook Lopez, FC, Stanford
*5. Memphis;* Kevin Love, PF, UCLA
*6. New York;* Jerryd Bayless, G, Arizona
*7. LA Clippers;* Eric Gordon, G, Indiana
*8. Milwaukee;* Joe Alexander, F, West Virginia
*9. Charlotte;* Russell Westbrook, G, UCLA
*10. New Jersey;* Danilo Gallinari, SF, Italy
*11. Indiana;* Anthony Randolph, F, LSU
*12. Sacramento;* D.J. Augustin, PG, Texas
*13. Portland;* Donte Greene, F, Syracuse
*14. Golden State;* Brandon Rush, GF, Kansas
*15. Phoenix;* DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A&M
*16. Philadelphia;* Marreese Speights, FC, Florida
*17. Indiana;* JaVale McGee, C, Nevada
*18. Washington;* Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas
*19. Cleveland;* Kosta Koufos, FC, Ohio State
*20. Charlotte;* Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown
*21. New Jersey;* Alexis Ajinca, C, France
*22. Orlando;* Courtney Lee, GF, Western Kentucky
*23. Utah;* Robin Lopez, FC, Stanford
*24. Seattle;* Nicolas Batum, GF, France
*25. Houston;* Chris Douglas-Roberts, GF, Memphis
*26. San Antonio;* Nathan Jawai, FC, Australia
*27. Portland;* Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas 
*28. Memphis;* Jason Thompson, FC, Rider
*29. Detroit;* Bill Walker, GF, Kansas State
*30. Boston;* DeVon Hardin, FC, California


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Last reminder, post your mocks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1. Chicago - Derrick Rose
2. Miami - Michael Beasley
3. Minnesota - OJ Mayo
4. LA Clippers - Eric Gordon
5. Memphis - Kevin Love
6. New York - Jerryd Bayless
7. Seattle - Brook Lopez
8. Milwaukee - Anthony Randolph
9. Charlotte - Russell Westbrook
10. New Jersey - Danilo Gallinari
11. Indiana - Kosta Koufos
12. Sacramento - DJ Augustin
13. Portland - Donte Green
14. Golden State - Joe Alexander
15. Phoenix - Brandon Rush
16. Philly - Darrell Arthur
17. Indiana - Mario Chalmers
18. Washington - Robin Lopez
19. Cleveland - Roy Hibbert
20. Charlotte - Alexis Ajinca
21. New Jersey - Courney Lee
22. Orlando - DeAndre Jordan
23. Utah - Jason Thompson
24. Seattle - JeVale McGee
25. Houston - Chris Douglas-Roberts
26. San Antonio - Nicolas Batum
27. Portland - Ante Tomic
28. Memphis - Mareese Speights
29. Detroit - JJ Hickson
30. Boston - Bill Walker


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

9 right. I was actually better before I changed it (10 right)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

that was disgraceful all round lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I only got like 7 or 8 and goddamnit I jinxed the Knicks.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus Bayless was high on your boards.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

southeasy said:


> *1. Chicago Bulls- Derrick Rose*
> *2. Miami Heat- Michael Beasley*
> *3. Minnesota Timberwolves- OJ Mayo*
> 4. Seattle Sonics- Jerryd Bayless
> ...


sweet, i got 7 :lol:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

DienerTime said:


> *1. Derrick Rose
> 2. Michael Beasley*
> *3. OJ Mayo*
> 4. Jerryd Bayless
> ...


8 :-\


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> 1. *Chicago - Derrick Rose
> 2. Miami - Michael Beasley
> 3. Minnesota - OJ Mayo*
> 4. LA Clippers - Eric Gordon
> ...


5. Ouch. The rumors about the Clippers trade screwed me, but then again, it only would have given me 6. I ****ing changed it at the last minute from Gallinari to the Knicks, which would have given me 5/6 top picks. Oh well, that happens.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> *1. Chicago: Derrick Rose*
> *2. Miami: Michael Beasley*
> *3. Minnesota: OJ Mayo*
> 4. Seattle: Jerryd Bayless
> ...


9.... i think?

do i win? lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Results

Avalanche - 127
Vermillion - 152
southeasy - 155
Pacers Fan - 165
Vuchato - 166
Onions,Baby - 171
bball2223 - 175
DienerTime - 175
Nimreitz - 195

We have a clear winner, congrats to Avalanche :cheers:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

3rd place, i like. overall, we all did amazingly terrible. it was good times boys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

croco said:


> Results
> 
> Avalanche - 127
> Vermillion - 152
> ...



:smoothcriminal:

:yay: nice lol


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Second, yay! I should have went with my gut feeling with Hickson going to Cleveland to salvage me some points, but it's all good.


----------

